# Advice micro orchids for newbie, small vivarium



## Parotet (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all

There's a local orchid fair in the city this weekend and I have the chance to buy some micro orchids for my small vivarium (no frogs, 60 litres tanks horizontal, manual spraying once a day, 2 pc fans 40mm, 5.800 lumens during 12 hours, densely planted). I am a newbie regarding micro orchids, actually I have just 2 species (Pleurothallis lateritia and Platystele misera), but at least they are doing well. This is what I can buy:

Bulbophyllum sanguineopunctatum var. alba*
Nanodes porpax
Barbosella cogniauxiana
Barbosella gardneri
Oncidium eurycline
Promenaea xanthina
Masdevallia polysticta*
Oncidium meirax
Domingoa haematochila
Stelis muscifera
Mediocalcar decoratum

The ones marked with * look wonderful to me but I am not sure if they would be ok for me. According to your experience, what would be best for my level of expertise and vivarium size? And of course, what would look better... 

Jordi


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I have mediocalcar. SUPER low maintenance orchid; It'll grow as a blanket/groundcover if you'd like. I've had a pot growing on a windowsill for 2 years, watering thoroughly every 1-2 weeks.

For most orchids you want them have high humidity, they don't even need to be moist or wet most of the time.

I'd also highly recommend gastrochilus japonicus, it's super hardy and will bloom continuously. (just plant it high and hanging, cuz the flowers appear on the bottom of the plant)


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't know if you'll know which vendors will be there ahead of time, but -

J&L Orchids is a good source for mini orchids; they're online and attend some shows, at least on the east coast. Andy's Orchids, too (out west) grows a good number of mini species (mail-order and also attends some shows, though mostly in CA).

I have a Pleurothallis grobyi which is several years old and doing well...not even in a terrarium, though hopefully someday it will be. On a treefern mount (came that way) and, while it rarely blooms (probably needs better light, better nightly temp. drop, or a wee bit more fert.) it's vegetatively looking quite nice!

If you have breezy(ish) and bright spots, you could try fitting in an equitant Oncidium type, like Tolumnia. They, too, have done well for me (when I don't accidentally give them crown rot) in non-terrarium conditions, and I'm hoping to try at least one in each tank when I get them ready to plant.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bulbophyllum sanguineopunctatum var. alba* -- Haven't tried it. 
Nanodes porpax -- Easy. Recommended for beginners and vivariums. I have this one, and a couple similar Epidendrum.
Barbosella cogniauxiana -- Don't have this one, but it should do well in vivs.
Barbosella gardneri -- I have this. I had trouble with too much sphag. Eventually I settled on the tiniest bit of sphagnum. It's doing better now.
Oncidium eurycline -- High and dry. Try near a top vent. I haven't tried any onciduim yet.
Promenaea xanthina -- Haven't tried it. High, dry, and near a vent. Huge, 2", bright yellow blossoms, if you can meet her conditions.
Masdevallia polysticta* -- This is a cold to cool growing orchid. I would recommend you find one that can handle cool to warm conditions. Otherwise, Masdevallia can do very well in vivs. 
Oncidium meirax -- High and dry. I haven't tried any onciduim yet.
Domingoa haematochila -- This looks like it has the potential to do well in vivs, and has a huge blossom if you google her. I think she's worth trying.
Stelis muscifera -- Don't have this, but the temperature range is right, and Stelis in general, are said to do well in vivs.
Mediocalcar decoratum -- Some come from cooler locals and can be hard to keep in vivs, but some come from warmer areas. Andy's has 2 right now. The variegated one likes it a bit cooler, but their regular one loves life in my viv. She hasn't flowered yet, but she's growing and spreading very well. I bought this one for it's very unique form. The foliage looks a bit like a creeping moss rose. Absolutely love my Mediocalcar decoratum.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Chlorophile said:


> I have a Pleurothallis grobyi which is several years old and doing well...not even in a terrarium, though hopefully someday it will be. On a treefern mount (came that way) and, while it rarely blooms (probably needs better light, better nightly temp. drop, or a wee bit more fert.) it's vegetatively looking quite nice!


Agreed, grobyi is easy. There are different forms. You can get them with pinky fingernail, sized leaves, and you can get them with leaves pushing 2". I have a couple types, and they are both doing great in my viv. 

Whatever you get, look up it's description on Andy's website. If he's got it listed, he gives more complete directions than anywhere else I've found, for lighting, temperature range, and watering requirements.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have the "small" version of grobyi:










Picked it up at frog day cuz I thought the leaves were interesting. I'd also recommend going to orchids that have pretty/interesting foliage, as that's what you'll be staring at most of the time


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice, I prefer the smaller leafed form, myself. The longer leafed one I have does pick up some very cool purple blotching in the leaves, if kept on the brighter side of it's very dim comfort zone. It makes a good orchid for the lower, or shady areas. My smaller leafed form enjoys twice the lighting intensity of my larger one.


----------

